# Changing an established tanks substrate, how to go about it and where to put critters



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok, so...I've done this before, but on a smaller scale and had an extra tank open. This time I don't have an extra tank open, and it's also been a really long time and I have forgotten a few things I'm sure. 

First off, I'm changing my planted 20 gallons substrate from gravel to sand...FINALLY, been planning it forever. I really, really, really want some cories again and ten gallons isn't good enough for them, so I'm upgrading another tank to sand substrate. :3

Second: Tank has been set up and running as is for about three years. 

Third: Tank has some young endlers and a couple molly fry in it, as well as a young, 2 1/2-3 inch self-cloning marble crayfish who is extremely timid.


So...I have no tank I can put them all in while I do this, and bucketing them makes me nervous with a crayfish since they can actually drown. I was wondering, if I put them all in a large bucket with tank water AND all the plants, will they be alright for half a day to a day? I can get a bubbler in there, but I think that might over-do it, plus the crayfish may get out. I have a small bottom heater that keeps the temp even in very small tanks at a stable 76 degrees, so it should be perfect for the bucket. Filter will need to stay in the tank though. c.c


Anyways, that's my idea. Will it work, or is there a better, safer way to go about it? I've been holding off because I'm paranoid about doing that stuff, especially with a sensitive crayfish. I never see her, poor girl jumps at shadows. ><


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

A bucket with an air stone will be fine for the day. Just put some produce netting over the bucket if you are worried about her escaping.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

I switched my substrate with the fish still in the tank. I used a squeegee and plastic container to remove all the old substrate by scooping/shoveling it. It took a while, but the fish dealt with it fine. I actually put some of the old substrate into plastic containers, and covered them with nylon stockings and put them back into the tank for a few weeks because I was worried about ruining the cycle.

Your results may vary, but I wanted to share what worked for me.


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

huckleberry77 said:


> I switched my substrate with the fish still in the tank. I used a squeegee and plastic container to remove all the old substrate by scooping/shoveling it. It took a while, but the fish dealt with it fine. I actually put some of the old substrate into plastic containers, and covered them with nylon stockings and put them back into the tank for a few weeks because I was worried about ruining the cycle.
> 
> Your results may vary, but I wanted to share what worked for me.



I tried that the very first time I switched...it didn't go very well. >< I didn't lose anyone, but it murked up so back I couldn't see anything unless it touched the glass, and the fish all hovered up top until I scooted them out. I know a lot of sands don't do that, but I got play sand and I do not know if it will, the last sand I got for my two ten gallons was tank sand for freshwater tanks, two types...one didn't murk but it did float. lol

Yeah, I'm afraid to do that. I'm going to test it and see when I wash it. Some types you can just pop in a few handfuls at a time with no problem, fish in and everything, other times not. c.c If all else fails, I have a bucket/tub that would be around 5-6 gallons or so I can pop them over to with the plants until it settles. If that flubs and takes longer than 12-24 hours or so, I can always move my betta out of my five gal and into a breeding net temporarily and pop the endlers and crayfish in there until it clears out and becomes safe.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan, Sylver!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylverclaws (Jul 16, 2012)

Well, glad I put it on hold until less rainy days....turns out my Self-cloning blue crayfish is full of eggs. I imagine if I had tried to change things over, that would have ended very badly. x.x What a lovely surprise! I'm so happy about it, though a bit worried since she is young...but look at my girl. :3 I am going to wait until they're out for changing. Or maybe I wont, she seems perfectly happy, coming in and making herself some eggs within two weeks like that, or less...I'm not sure, I never see the girl, only had her around two weeks and wanted the change for her mostly, and cories someday. ;D But I can pass for now. I'm going to have crayfish babies soon. <3


----------

